# Bosch 1617EVSPK Sale- Amazon



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I noticed this in my emails from Amazon:

Bosch 1617EVSPK kit, (plunge & fixed bases), Sale price $190. Which is $249 off list price:
Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets - Amazon.com


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Craftsman 2.5-hp Fixed/Plunge Router : Power Up With Deals at Sears

=



MAFoElffen said:


> I noticed this in my emails from Amazon:
> 
> Bosch 1617EVSPK kit, (plunge & fixed bases), Sale price $190. Which is $249 off list price:
> Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets - Amazon.com


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Bj seems like you and I are the only ones that likes the price, build and table convienence of these routers. I like being able to change bits without removing the router from the table. Until I burn one up I am going to stick with them.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I got 3 old Craftsman routers and I like them.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

MAFoElffen said:


> I noticed this in my emails from Amazon:
> 
> Bosch 1617EVSPK kit, (plunge & fixed bases), Sale price $190. Which is $249 off list price:
> Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2-1/4-Horsepower Plunge and Fixed Base Variable Speed Router Kit with 1/4-Inch and 1/2-Inch Collets - Amazon.com


Hmmm.... I don't know how they work their figures out!
12 amps at 120 volts = 1440 watts. If we use an approximation of 1HP = 750 watts,
that router produces just under 2HP. Whether the extra 1/4HP claimed makes much difference, I'm not sure but I wish manufacturers and suppliers would not make false representations!

There have been some excellent 1500W routers on sale, which have been produced offshore (in China) and I wonder if Bosch are also now outsourcing in China, to bring their costs down? (There have been uncorroborated rumors).

Very sneaky marketing! They know that the World likes a bargain, so they list at $249 over what they really want to charge, then do a 'deal' with the likes of Amazon and everyone thinks they're getting a great deal.

I'm not saying that the device isn't worth having, I hope it is.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Craftsman 2.5-hp Fixed/Plunge Router : Power Up With Deals at Sears
> 
> =


That is quickly becoming my favorite router over my old Craftsman.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Get it if you don't have one. Great price and great router. I have two and really love them. Beside that, Bosch makes many accessories that are unbelievably well made.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have two of the Bosch routers. They work great for me. 'Course, truth be known, I am just a hobbyist and not a production shop...and never attempted raised panels.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can go with Craftsman for home owner quality or Bosch for industrial quality. It is a personal choice; they both work. I looked at the Craftsman combo kits and checked out the features. Both of my 1617's have been trouble free for 13 years now. As you can see in these photos I like Bosch.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike said:


> You can go with Craftsman for home owner quality or Bosch for industrial quality. It is a personal choice; they both work. I looked at the Craftsman combo kits and checked out the features. Both of my 1617's have been trouble free for 13 years now. As you can see in these photos I like Bosch.


Mike I think you are showing your German heritage???:haha:
Nothing wrong with Bosch, I have a couple of their tools. Their customer service is great; they fixed my American bought hammer-drill here in Japan for me. Most Japanese think Bosch is the very top of the line. Unfortunately, they are priced that way too.


----------

